# Bumpers and armour for 2012 BF750i



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

*Bumpers, fender flares and armour for 2012 BF750i*

Looking at the Moose and Bison bumpers but no rear made by Moose yet.



And thinking the Richochet under armour and the orange to match!!


Custom Anodize Examples


Can't seem to find fender flares....

Any other thoughts?

Michael


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

Savant mfg ha rear bumpers for the 2012s I got there front bumper and one day ill get the rear 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

I have the moose one on mine fits well looks differ t than the ones you ha e pictured


----------



## Sabretooth (Apr 17, 2011)

Direction 2 has a nice set of flares for the 2012-13 models and I put the Bison "Hunter" bumper on mine, looks good!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

jprzr said:


> Savant mfg ha rear bumpers for the 2012s I got there front bumper and one day ill get the rear
> 
> 
> Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


You always wanted a bump in the rear lol....


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Thems sound like fighten words... LOL


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

My moose bumper


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

eagleeye76 said:


> Thems sound like fighten words... LOL


Yea hes a mudn bud well when he can hang lol....


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

brutemike said:


> Yea hes a mudn bud well when he can hang lol....


Last time we rode I was hanging right with you. But I also haven't rode sense then hahaha. But well c this summer 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

jprzr said:


> Last time we rode I was hanging right with you. But I also haven't rode sense then hahaha. But well c this summer
> 
> 
> Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


But it wasn't even your bike that's why haha.


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

Iam talking bout power line 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

jprzr said:


> Iam talking bout power line
> 
> 
> Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


O yea for a bit....Cant wait to hit wolf run you've been talking about.


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

Ya me too


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty (Apr 21, 2012)

Who makes some really good fender flares for 2012 750? I want some that is sturdy and looks good


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Direction 2 makes the only ones I've found


----------



## pacebria (Nov 11, 2011)

Does anyone make a factory replacement bumper? I want one that bts in place of the plastic and junk tubing that's on my 12 already.


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah I've seen them and they don't look right. Wish someone made some like the bushwaker fender flares on vehicles.


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty (Apr 21, 2012)

nyone have any of the maer fender flares? Do they cover like they supposed to and how sturdy are they?


----------

